# Deep collars on guide bushings.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I just purchased a 9 piece Porter Cable guide bushing set. Most of the collars seem excessively deep, is there a 'recommended' method of cutting them down to work primarily with 1/4" templates?

Or just go after them on a grinder until they are short enough to work on the thin pattern stock?

It would also be nice to learn the reason for the deeper collars -- might be I need to buy another set to have both collar depths?


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I haven't figured out the reason for the deep collars either. Being able to turn the ends down in a lathe would be perfect. Lacking that careful grinding would be acceptable. The actual depth of the collar really needs to be just a bit less than a quarter of an inch for use with quarter inch plywood template material.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Snowshoe said:


> I just purchased a 9 piece Porter Cable guide bushing set. Most of the collars seem excessively deep, is there a 'recommended' method of cutting them down to work primarily with 1/4" templates?
> 
> Or just go after them on a grinder until they are short enough to work on the thin pattern stock?
> 
> It would also be nice to learn the reason for the deeper collars -- might be I need to buy another set to have both collar depths?


 If you don't have PC jigs most of the PC guide bushing set is not what you want. You might want to see if you can return them.

Now go and look at:
http://www.routerforums.com/showpost.php?p=4828&postcount=4
I took a picture of the PC set and the "brass" set. 

I think I have done several other posts on this subject so you might do a search or look through all my posts.... well maybe that is a bit to big a task..... just use the search.

Also I remember seeing a post about some one (maybe Woodcrafters) having the brass set on sale????????

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, this is what I have -- so I'll guess I'll have to spend some quality 'grinding time' in the shed.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Snowshoe said:


> Well, this is what I have -- so I'll guess I'll have to spend some quality 'grinding time' in the shed.


 FYI the post I was looking for said: Woodcraft has their 10 piece brass bushing set(Porter Cable style) on sale for $14.99....... I don't know how long the sale is/was on??????

BTW the PC bushings are a plated steel so where you grind it can rust so keep that in mind and put some finish on that edge.

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> BTW the PC bushings are a plated steel so where you grind it can rust so keep that in mind and put some finish on that edge.
> 
> Ed


Thanks for that tip Ed, I wouldn't have thought about that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, the guide bushing sale ended Nov 30th. Good sale items that are current include: Woodcraft has the Whiteside 3/16" radius pointed round over bit for $16.49(Month of Dec), Rockler has their 1/2 blind dovetail jig for $49, the router table switch for $14.99, Rockler router bits buy one and get one of equal or lesser value for half price.(Good only Dec 11 & 12 at the retail stores)
Rockler also has their 48" aluminum bar clamp regular $24.99 for $16.99 (Limit 2, good only Dec 18 & 19 at the retail stores) Sign up for the monthly newsletters from Rockler and Woodcraft to stay on top of these values.

Mike


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Reible.. I have never used router bushings,And I want to know what set to buy,They don't tell you the overall size they only tell you the small hole size. They all say it is for Porter Cable. .Well I have a dewalt 621 2hp.It has a two step hole in the center the small one is 1 3/16 and the larger hole is 1 3/8 .So I would really like to get a set but I don't know what to buy . Grizzly has a set for $24.95. But like I say, I am completly in the dark about it. O.K. 
Learning Herb, I try to learn some thing new every day...


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Learning Herb said:


> Reible.. I have never used router bushings,And I want to know what set to buy,They don't tell you the overall size they only tell you the small hole size. They all say it is for Porter Cable. .Well I have a dewalt 621 2hp.It has a two step hole in the center the small one is 1 3/16 and the larger hole is 1 3/8 .So I would really like to get a set but I don't know what to buy . Grizzly has a set for $24.95. But like I say, I am completly in the dark about it. O.K.
> Learning Herb, I try to learn some thing new every day...


 The hole size you mentioned sound like the PC ones. I checked a web side and they say "_* All Porter-Cable and Black & Decker base plates as well as some from Dewalt......." ._

Also look at the barrel length, it should be short of 1/4" (.250) something like .234 or so. All the barrels should be this length! The sets normal have 7 sizes and one ring nut.

I would shop around for a "deal" as I have seen prices as high as $40 plus shipping and handling! The sales are hot and heavy so maybe some kind person will post a sale somewhere, please????? The $25 might be the best you can do now a days......

Ed


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Ed. Thanks much, so what you say is most of all the bushings sizes are the same 
1 3/8". Yea I would really like to start using them it would open a big new world for me ,With all the jigs that one can make.Thanks again,,
Learning Herb ( I try to learn some thing new every day..)


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

If you're looking for a PC style set that extend below the router about 1/4", check out the Shopfox set sold by Grizzly. They're shorter than my other set (Freud), also PC style.

I like the deeper ones when I'm using them with edging while the shorter ones while using patterns.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Everybody on the planet uses the Porter Cable style bushings. Everybody except Craftsman, Skil and Bosch. This is because Bosch decided it was easier to have a simple twist lock design instead of the threaded collar design. I have to tell you its nice to slide the lever less than a quarter turn to change bushings, much faster change over. Of course I have an adapter to use Porter Cable style in my quick change set. Talk about covering the bases!

Mike


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

Like aniceone2hold, I have a Bosch plunge router and because I had 2 other sets of PC collars, I bought the PC collar adapter. Only thing I had to do was do a little cleanup on it because the collars didn't seat fully. Having done that, it works perfect. When not available I made my own adapters to use the same collars on all my routers.


----------

